
Huawei committed to security guarantees, but future of its phones is unclear - jmsflknr
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/20/huawei-responds-android/
======
nutcracker46
Boilerplate! Huawei is obligated to serve the communist party. Huawei is CCP
through and through, intrinsic like stink on shit. Therefore, Huawei security
is an oxymoron.

